# Las Vegas Jan 4 - 9 / 1 or 2 bedroom



## Mak30 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello..

Let me know if anyone has anything available for this time. Hopefully near the convention center. 

Thank you!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 19, 2016)

If you have an RCI Acct. - check RCI rentals.


----------



## Mak30 (Dec 20, 2016)

Not an RCI member. 

Still looking thanks!


----------



## chellej (Dec 21, 2016)

Mak30 said:


> Not an RCI member.
> 
> Still looking thanks!


I can get you a 1 bedroom at SVC desert Rose but only the 6-9...it is not available  the 4th or 5th


----------



## Mak30 (Dec 21, 2016)

chellej said:


> I can get you a 1 bedroom at SVC desert Rose but only the 6-9...it is not available  the 4th or 5th



Okay.. mind telling me how much?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 21, 2016)

On this forum, the maximum asking price is $100 per night.

To send a direct message, click on chellj's blue user name, and then click "start a conversation."


----------



## chellej (Dec 21, 2016)

$100 per night


----------

